# Track.



## I like Model Trains! (Sep 16, 2020)

Hello! Does anyone here have any tips or experience with track for garden railways? (G scale of course.) Which one is the cheapest, but good quality?
Which one would be good for battery operated, (but might support electric)?




Thanks.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

If you aren't getting the answers you need here, you might try this site: RMWeb UK Model Railroaders

This is a friendly site based in the UK with a lot of activity. Garden model railroading, like most other scales seems to be infinitely more popular abroad than in the United States. 

There is a Gardenrail Magazine forum with a lot of useful information as well as a regular garden model railway forum for member interaction.

I belong for information on Swiss railways and the Rhätischebahn in particular through their narrow gauge Swiss forum.

All in English and they are a friendly group of modelers.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

This information is a few years old from when I had G scale outdoors. USA Trains and Aristocraft track are compatible but come with tiny screws to hold the rail joiners. The screws are tricky to work with. Aristocraft is out of business. LGB has tabs on the bottom that interlock with each section. Both these methods provide good conductivity so no soldering is needed. Bachmann track outdoors was worthless back then.


----------

